# Embarassing Facebook Message



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

The top item on many social news sites this morning is a screenshot (below) that purportedly shows an embarrassing message a woman posted to her public Facebook page. If real, it’s a mistake that might take some time to recover from. Is it genuine thought? The jury’s out: while it doesn’t appear to be Photoshopped, and the woman’s friends are definitely real Facebook members, it’s very possible the account was compromised by another person. 
What do you think: real, fake, a malicious prank…or something else?
















Source.

[I StumbleUpon'ed this, BTW. :crazy:]


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

If it's a shop it seems to be a good one. No pixelation, no difference in spaces between the blue boxes. Though her actual message is not written like anyone would ever write. Funny, though. xD


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*ROFL!!! Wooowww, that's hilarious. I nearly died laughing. Poor girl. *


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL OMG! But what FaceBook user honestly doesn't know how to delete a status update? Or which box to type in, for that matter?


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

tartetatin said:


> LOL OMG! But what FaceBook user honestly doesn't know how to delete a status update? Or which box to type in, for that matter?


Yeah, especially since she has 100+ friends. Probably fake. :B


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

This one is good as well.


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

Looooool, PMSL :crazy:
But how can someone not know how to delete a status?


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Look at her relationship status, I sure hope that was her fiance she was writing to...


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Viktoria said:


>



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


painfull...


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

just shows that people can only be who they are with the right people, in private; I think it comes from men being upset at women that are multi-orgasmic or something like that :wink:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Marino said:


> The top item on many social news sites this morning is a screenshot (below) that purportedly shows an embarrassing message a woman posted to her public Facebook page. If real, it’s a mistake that might take some time to recover from. Is it genuine thought? The jury’s out: while it doesn’t appear to be Photoshopped, and the woman’s friends are definitely real Facebook members, it’s very possible the account was compromised by another person.
> What do you think: real, fake, a malicious prank…or something else?
> 
> 
> ...


This was wrote on here own wall, so probably the status thing or something. She was probably hacked. The "lovebetweenmycave" sounds like the cherry on the cake for that too

Pretty funny shit though


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> Look at her relationship status, I sure hope that was her fiance she was writing to...


Didn't you know? Engaged really means fucking in facebook language.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Munchies said:


> This was wrote on here own wall, so probably the status thing or something. She was probably hacked. The "lovebetweenmycave" sounds like the cherry on the cake for that too
> 
> Pretty funny shit though


My guess is either photoshopped, or hacked. It has the general feel of something someone made up.

First of all, you would have to be pretty dense to be typing in the status box and think you are sending a message to someone. The "Thank you too, Micheal" means that she is repling. If she was in her inbox reading his message then she would be in the right place to send a PM and the wrong place to write on the wall.

I have an easier time believing the split vag one, because she was basically just having a conversation with someone and got onto the topic. The one with the girl and her boss I could see being real.

There are some pretty dense people, though, and Tracy could have been trying to do several things at once, so it is possible that it could be real.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I stole this from another post on another forum:

YouTube - Don't Let Facebook Ruin Your Relationship !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I actually think it's real. I'm not ruling out Photoshop, but someone who would do that has way too much time on his or her hands. And I don't think a hacker would apologize after the post.

Yeah, it is pretty dumb to post something like that as a status update instead of a private message, but people do stupid shit on Facebook all the time.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*"the love-cave-between-my-legs"

No. Just...no. Stop. Now.
People this stupid shouldn't even have internet profiles.

*


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know about the later postings, but the first one was a prank. Some guys hacked some Christian dating site, and then used that information to make malicious postings about them on Facebook and other sites.

Totally not cool :-/


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

tdmg said:


> I don't know about the later postings, but the first one was a prank. Some guys hacked some Christian dating site, and then used that information to make malicious postings about them on Facebook and other sites.
> 
> Totally not cool :-/


*Haha, yeah, but oh so funny. *


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Some people are so stupid... and luckily they are, because now I'm falling off my chair laughing here. Even if it's photoshopped, it's just brilliant!

The other two you guys posted where pretty good too. :crazy:


----------

